# Guest for podcast on secondary infertility



## ClaireMwezi (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello. I host the Mothers Matter podcast - I'm aware this is possibly a triggering name for some of you, and I apologise for that. I would like to put out a podcast on secondary infertility. I have experienced it myself, albeit we have been blessed with two children. I had always hoped to have three and our second took a little while to turn up. I really don't think that people who haven't experienced infertility understand all the different issues involved, even years after hope has effectively gone. I still am triggered by seeing pregnant women, or people with three children or more and it takes a lot of mind power, resilience and prayer to keep me focussing on my blessings rather than what is missing. Anyway, that is just to say that I'd like to do a podcast that is more of a conversation with someone else who knows what it is like, and who can help make those who were able to plan their families down to the birth month, aware of the issues many other mothers (and fathers) have faced. 
I am in the UK but I record online so you could be anywhere in the world. 
Thanks for reading,
Claire


----------



## mouse80 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi Claire 

I have experienced secondary infertility after conceiving naturally with my daughter. I’m heading into round 10 of ivf to try for a sibling.

I completely agree it needs to be talked about more. Happy for you to pm me and we could perhaps arrange an initial chat and take it from there?
Thanks


----------



## ClaireMwezi (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you so much Mouse80. I've messaged you. Claire x


----------

